# Bidalis?



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Ok this is a prebiotic or probiotic sold by IAMS under the name "Prostora". It's a trade-makred name (bidalis). Anyone got an idea of what specific culture it is? I ask because it worked really well with Barker the Elder.
(But there's got to be a cheaper source of it.)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have no idea!!! I have all of mine on the stuff the Dr. Tillford sells. Yeah it makes for "fragrance" too!


----------

